# WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance...



## d_mon (Aug 12, 2010)

someone can explain me that(couldn't see nada on search motors)...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2010)

From /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES:

```
# WITNESS enables the witness code which detects deadlocks and cycles
#         during locking operations.
```

If you don't do any (kernel) debugging you can remove it from your kernel config.


----------



## fadolf (Aug 13, 2010)

are you running HEAD (FreeBSD-9) by any chance?


----------



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

yep!


----------

